# Dying my Hair in Cairo?



## Amy1983 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello All! 
I was wondering how much it would cost to dye my hair in Cairo. It's shoulder length. Just want to be prepared, and not be ripped off for being a first timer. Any recent figure of reference?


----------

